# Top Secret visit and R35 parts



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I know I should have got this stuff up sooner, some has been posted in R32, R33 and R34 Chit Chat









Outside









Gold R34 GTR









Blue R34 GTR









V12 Supra


















A R32 with a V6 engine, very light









Has a RB in it









Inside the shop, few RB's in the corner, want one?









The R35 wall...









Cool customers pop in all the time


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

you dont happen to have more pic of that blue r34 would you?


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone else find it strange Top Secret refer to it as the r35 gtr when most folks here are adamant to distance it as the R35.


----------



## Burning (Mar 11, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> A R32 with a V6 engine, very light


Nice airbox design. Do you have more infos ?



supracork said:


> Anyone else find it strange Top Secret refer to it as the r35 gtr when most folks here are adamant to distance it as the R35.


The gt-r code name is CBA-r35 AFAIK.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

supracork said:


> Anyone else find it strange Top Secret refer to it as the r35 gtr when most folks here are adamant to distance it as the R35.


its because in japan r35 means old skyline infinity type


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

Burning said:


> Nice airbox design. Do you have more infos ?


That's a VQ35 form 350z/g35 with the TopSecret ITB.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbie,

was the white Gemballa there when you visited? I saw it in 2007 when i stopped in for a visit and seemingly he had some big plans for it.

Cracking pics!!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

v6 R32 is my fav in these pics. would like more detailed information. i got that its a G engine, would like more data


----------

